# cant connect to rsync server

## adrian87

Iv just finished my first ever install but I cant update portage and i cant emerge anything.

when i try to update portage i get name or service not known - i tried using the method of selecting mirrors from the install guide but apparently "mirrorselect" is an unknown command. I also noticed that teh make.conf file isnt where it was during the installation - theres nothing in /mnt. I found one in /etc but its a blank file.

Is this the right file? and if so does anyone know how i define new mirror (both rsyn and general) urls and what the urls are?

cheers.

----------

## krinn

I suppose you mistake some network configuration parts.

You didn't tell us if internet is working, so is the result of

```
ping -c1 www.gentoo.org 
```

----------

## Hu

Is "name or service not known" shown inside the chroot, outside the chroot, or both?

----------

## Utsuho Reiuji

what does ifconfig say?

oh, also paste "ls -la /sys/class/net" output, please.

Since you just installed Gentoo, I suppose you fell for the udev update, which might have crippled your network connection.

----------

## adrian87

yea, networks totally knackered.

ping to anything results in unknown host.

"I suppose you fell for the udev update, which might have crippled your network connection." - quite possibly, however i have no idea what that is  :Razz:  couldnt find any reference in installation guide.

ipconfig puts out

eth0     flags=4099<UP, BROADCAST, MULTICAST>  MTU:1500  

ether 00:1e:ec:55:db:05 txqueuelen 1000 (ethernet)

          RX packets:1 RX bytes:64 (64.0 b)

          RX errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 device interupt 18

lo: flags=73<UP, LOOPBACK, RUNNING> mtu 65536

inet 127.0.0.1 netmask255.0.0.0

loop txqueuelen 0 (local loopback)

RX packets 64  bytes 5524  (5.3 kib)

          RX errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:68 bytes 5524  (5.3 kib)

          TX errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0

ls -la /sys/class/net

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 0 Apr 3 16:34 .

drwxr-xr-x 51 root root 0 Apr 3 16:34 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Apr 3 16:34 eth0 -> ../..devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.2/0000:05:00.0/net/eth0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Apr 3 16:34 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

----------

## comprookie2000

Did you install dhcpcd ?

dhcpcd eth0

----------

## adrian87

apparently not  :Sad: 

----------

## comprookie2000

Thats no problem, just boot up a live cd or dvd, follow the guide like you did for your initial install and choot.

Change to your set-up as needed, and make sure your network is good with the live cd

```

livecd ~ # ping www.google.com -c 3

livecd ~ # swapon /dev/sda2

livecd ~ # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

livecd ~ # mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

livecd ~ # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

livecd ~ # cd /

livecd / # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd / # mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

livecd / # mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

livecd / # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/ 

livecd / # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd / # source /etc/profile

livecd / # emerge dhcpcd

livecd / # exit

livecd / # umount -l /mnt/gentoo/dev{/shm,/pts,}

livecd / # umount -l /mnt/gentoo{/proc,/boot,/sys,}

livecd / # reboot

```

(Don't forget to remove the CD)

----------

## adrian87

thats done the trick  :Very Happy:  cheers

----------

